# eating disorders in children with diabetes



## pumpers (Jun 9, 2010)

My grandson lives in Spain. He is 9 years old and has had Type 1 since he was 3. His doctors have tried everything to stabilise his condition, but without success. We have just discovered that he has been secretly cramming all sorts of foods (all the wrong sorts) and we are naturally extremely worried. Can anyone suggest how we deal with this? It feels like we're walking through a minefield. Grateful for any help


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum  I moved this to the parents section as it will probably get seen by more people there, and we have lots of lovely parents who will hopefully be able to offer you some good advice


----------



## Monica (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I really feel for you and your family! I know it's hard for a child to see all his friends have sweets etc. and he has to watch them eat those.

 My daughter used to eat secretly too at first. She used to be on 2 injections, which didn't help. She also used to eat her Glucose tablets just because she wanted them, not because she was hypo. Every time we found out what she was doing we told her off and told her about all the complications she might get later when she's an adult. That seemed to sink in for a while until she did it again. We went through this 3 times.

But now she is on MDI, she doesn't eat secretly anymore, because she knows she can have all the wrong sort of food too if she injects for it. Temptation has been reduced enormously. She doesn't even eat between meals anymore.

How many injections is your grandson on? Does his mum let him have treats after his evening meal for example? Does he do his own injections?

(wow, how rubbish am I at giving advice!!)


----------



## Patricia (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been fearful of this situation ever since my son was diagnosed 18 months ago... he's older though and fortunately never done this... I think that Monica's thoughts are exactly right: what regime is your grandson on? Does he (or his parents) count carbs?

If they are carb counting and he's on several injections a day, then they can try to build his favourite foods into his meals and snacks, or even as one-offs, as long as he injects.

Better yet, see if he can get onto a pump! My son is on one, and while he now doesn't eat everything he wants because he knows it's hard to control his bloods generally with fast sugar, he does do things like have milkshakes or sweets if he really craves them -- and gives little tiny doses of insulin to cover (or huge doses in the case of  milkshakes, ahem!).

Otherwise I guess if it were me I'd make sure the lad is receiving treats in other ways -- that he is feeling special. It's so easy for controlling diabetes to be about denial of 'good things'. Maybe there is some way he can have other kinds of 'good things' instead, and crucially, things other people -- even his siblings if he has any -- don't have. Food fills a hole in lots of ways of course. Maybe a few substitutes will help take the pressure off?

Keep in touch with this forum. People will be along to help, and I really hope things can begin to turn around. It must be tough for you being so far away.

Best.


----------



## simone3112 (Jun 10, 2010)

My son was diagnosed at 2.5yrs old.  I caught him once eating left over bit of mars bar that was in my daughters waste bin.  The look on his face was pure pleasure which would have been funny if not so sad.

We are on the pump now so it's easier but I keep all snacks in the top cupboard.  I always know if he's been up because the dining room chairs against the bench lol.

He has such a sweet tooth.

I have never shouted at him but explained that I need to know what he has eaten.  I keep drumming this into him and he does often come to see me eating something (instead of asking).  So it seems to be working (a little)

I also have the problem with glucose tablets.  My bedside table is full of carbs, glucose tabs his meter a drink etc. I've found him on occasions "just looking at them" or saying he's low and taking one before I've done his bloods (his bloods have been fine!)

He also has a terrible habbit of putting his dinner in the bin when im not looking, im wise to this now and if there's an empty plate I check the bin.


----------



## Heidi (Jun 13, 2010)

It's hard when they're first diagnosed. My son has been on MDI since his diagnosis in March and he eats pretty much what he likes and we (mostly) work around it. 

But....a few weeks back he was very angry about having T1 (he still is) and decided to lash out. We'd been having a 'full and frank discussion' [read:row] about injecting, he stormed off  shouting about how he was going to eat chocolate, lots and lots of chocolate. He hid and scoffed a Yorkie bar. I can laugh about it now but at the time we were going spare! 

MDI and ultimately an insulin pump gives the most freedom to T1s to eat just what they want. The days of T1 diabetics avoiding all sugary food and keeping to a tight diet are long gone. Particularly for T1 children - they need to have the same dietary choices as their non diabetic peers, unfortunately it does require planning. 

Good luck - it's not easy. 

Heidi


----------

